# GHG decoys



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When I was in Scheels I noticed the price tags for all the GHG decoys had "Banded something Company" instead of GHG or Avery on them. We can assume the buyout Is a done deal ? I really hadn't heard much more on this.


----------

